# Annotations Backup



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

I just received an email concerning a book that my wife purchased.  It indicated that an updated version was available that corrected a problem.  It suggested that Annotations Backup be turned on.  I can't find anything on the Kindle help page that refers to "Annotations Backup".  Can I assume that since we don't know what it is referring to that it is turned on?
John


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

It's a setting on your Kindle - Home, Menu, Settings, then it's either on about the third page or under "Reading Options" depending upon the Kindle version you have.

The reason they are recommending this is so that your bookmarks, current reading location etc are backed up to the cloud, then when the book is updated these settings will still be there.


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks!  In the email, Amazon put a link to support.  I took that to mean that I had to go to support to find out if Annotations Backup was on/off or how to do it on the Touch.  They are not very helpful for those of us who don't explore.
John


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's what we're here for, John!

Betsy


----------

